# What is Pixel ,chain, Bar ?



## HDRock (Apr 24, 2013)

What does Pixel stand for ?
Example: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/husqvarnareg;-pixel-guide-bar-16-in


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2013)

Pixel is Husky speak for narrow kerf cutting equipment I believe.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Pixel is Husky speak for narrow kerf cutting equipment I believe.


 
So , is a narrow kerf chain  just narrower teeth with pitch gauge and DL the same ?


----------



## bogydave (Apr 24, 2013)

small bar mount .
.325
Not a quality bar. Oregon makes a better bar when you have to replace yours.  IMO


----------



## HDRock (Apr 24, 2013)

bogydave said:


> small bar mount .
> .325
> Not a quality bar. Oregon makes a better bar when you have to replace yours. IMO
> View attachment 100470


I was just thinking I might get a 16" bar for the 445 (18 on it now) cuz they are half price at TS, but what they have may not be worth the trouble


----------



## bogydave (Apr 24, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I was just thinking I might get a 16" bar for the 445 (18 on it now) cuz they are half price at TS, but what they have may not be worth the trouble


 
The bar that came new on my 359 was a low quality Husqvarna bar.
The oil port would clog often & it would get burrs after a few trips. Soft steel I think.
Got an Oregon Pro-lite. No oil port problems, yet to have any burrs. 

Kept it as a back up for emergencies.
  Found out there is a quality difference  from the cheap box store bars & saw shop bars. 
Not sure Husqy makes a good bar. I think the sell some of their  saws with low quality bars made by Oregon. 

Any way, I'm glad I got the Pro-lite on the saw now, it's a better bar.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2013)

Pixel = .325 narrow kerf.(NK)

I've been running .325 standard kerf chain (Oregon 20LP, Stihl RS) on my16" Husqvarna Pixel bar (346XP) for the past few years--no problems. FWIW, the bar came with the saw from a dealer.

NK chain on NK bar = ok
NK chain on standard kerf bar = no
standard kerf chain on NK bar = ok


----------

